# ICH5-R Sata Raid 0 Guide ! (dual boot)

## gaz

new HOWTO with ebuilds! courtesy of serendipity!

Sata RAID 0 array on the ICH5-R chipset. Accessible by windows and linux.

Purpose of this guide:

to help people who want to dual-boot and have both Windows and Linux working off the same array. If you are going to use linux only, please use the medley software raid as it is faster and more efficient.

Part1 : Detecting the Array on a Custom Linux Bootable CD

1.1 What you need

A motherboard with the ICH5-R chipset (asus p4p800-deluxe)

2 sata drives in Raid-0

windows cd-rom

windows Intel RAID drivers on a floppy disk

Kanotix ISO http://kanotix.de/info/index.php *update* the latest ISO comes with iswraid built in, so you dont need to patch it.

a spare network card (as the support for the onboard 3com is very dodgy on the Kanotix ISO.. at least on the version I used)

1.2 Install Windows

Install windows (im assuming everyone knows how to do this step!)

[

1.3 Burn The ISO

Burn it the ISO to cd. (Im not going to cover this in detail, if you have trouble with this step use the search function of the forums.

Part 2.0 Boot KANOTIX iso

Reboot, and boot from the cdrom you just burned.

Wait for KDE to start, then load a console and get root access

```

'su'

```

If you have a 3com onboard gigabit NIC (asus p4p800) you can modprobe 'sk98lin' and 'pump -h hostname' to get the network up and running, but I experience alot of problems with the drivers on the iso (even 3c2000). ie: when i downloaded the stage3 tarballs it was corrupt. so I found another well supported network card and went from there.

2.1 Partitioning your RAID Array

```

'cfdisk /dev/ataraid/d0'

```

and dont forget to make the /boot partition bootable, this is how I laid mine out

```

   /dev/ataraid/d0p2 (/boot)

   /dev/ataraid/d0p3 (swapspace)

   /dev/ataraid/d0p4 (/)

```

2.2 Creating and mounting the filesystems

```

'mkfs.reiserfs /dev/ataraid/d0p4'

'mkfs.ext2 /dev/ataraid/d0p2'

'mkswap /dev/ataraid/d0p3'

'mkdir /mnt/gentoo'

'mount /dev/ataraid/d0p4 /mnt/gentoo'

'mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot'

'mount /dev/ataraid/d0p2 /mnt/gentoo/boot'

```

2.3 Stage# Installation

download your desired stage# tarball into /mnt/gentoo , for the purpose of this post im assuiming people will use stage3 tarball (make sure you are in /mnt/gentoo, the final '.' is very important!)

```

'tar -xvvjpf stage3-pentium4-20040218.tar.bz2 .'

'chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash'

'env-update && source /etc/profile'

```

3.0 The kernel

We need a kernel, so ...

```

'emerge sync && emerge vanilla-sources'

```

you should get a 2.4.25 kernel in /usr/src/linux now

3.1 Patching the kernel

```

'cd /usr/src/'

'wget ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/jgarzik/libata/2.4.25-libata6.patch.gz'

'wget http://www.bur.st/~brydeng/iswraid.patch'

'cd /usr/src/linux'

'gzcat ../2.4.25-libata6.patch.gz | patch -p1 -E'

'cat ../iswraid.patch | patch -p1 -E'

```

both patches should have been applied successfully, 

3.2 Configuring the Kernel

```

'make menuconfig' 

```

and enable the following

```

Code maturity level options  ---> [*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers

SCSI support<*> SCSI support

         <*>   SCSI disk support

         <*>   SCSI generic support

   SCSI low-level drivers  --->[*] Serial ATA (SATA) support

                           <*>   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support

                       

ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support  --->

IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices  --->

<*> Support for IDE Raid controllers (EXPERIMENTAL)

<*>    Support for Intel software RAID (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

thats it, those are the kernel options you need specifically for iswraid to work, but dont forget the standard stuff for gentoo, (ie: devfs support, file systems, ramdisk/initrd.. consult the x86 installation guide if you dont know). I compile them directly in the kernel, it works  :Smile:  I havent tried using them as modules. exit the kernel configuration and save the changes now this is one of the more important steps otherwise your kernel wont find your raid.

```

'vim /usr/src/linux/Makefile'

```

find this line: 

```

'DRIVERS-$(CONFIG_SCSI) += drivers/scsi/scsidrv.o'

```

this line needs to go BEFORE this one:

```

'DRIVERS-$(CONFIG_IDE) += drivers/ide/idedriver.o'

```

so it should read like this

```

DRIVERS-$(CONFIG_ATM) += drivers/atm/atm.o

DRIVERS-$(CONFIG_SCSI) += drivers/scsi/scsidrv.o

DRIVERS-$(CONFIG_IDE) += drivers/ide/idedriver.o

DRIVERS-$(CONFIG_FC4) += drivers/fc4/fc4.a 
```

[/code]

now you can save the changes to the file

3.3 Kernel Installation

```

'make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install'

'cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage' 

```

we have a kernel! now... we just need to make it boot  :Smile: 

4.0 Configuring the bootloader

Okay, its up to you which bootloader you would like to use. I chose lilo, but I will show you both ways.

LILO

```

'emerge lilo'

```

you will need to make the following file '/etc/lilo.conf'

here is how mine looks 

```

   compact

   lba32

   prompt

   install=/boot/boot-menu.b

   map=/boot/map

   

   disk=/dev/sda

      inaccessible

   disk=/dev/sdb

      inaccessible

   

   boot=/dev/ataraid/d0

   

   default=gentoo

   image=/boot/bzImage

      label=gentoo

      root=/dev/ataraid/d0p4

      read-only

   

   other=/dev/ataraid/d0p1

      label=winxp

```

the drives have to be marked inaccessible for this to work correctly.

you now need to update lilo! so issue the lilo command and you should see the following

```

Warning: COMPACT may conflict with LBA32 on some systems

Warning: bypassing VolumeID scan of drive flagged INACCESSIBLE:  /dev/sda

Warning: bypassing VolumeID scan of drive flagged INACCESSIBLE:  /dev/sdb

Warning: ATARAID controller present; underlying drives individually

    must be marked INACCESSIBLE.

Added gentoo *

Added winxp

```

GRUB

	I will be updating this section once I have tried it  :Smile: 

5.0 Finishing off the installation

next, is /etc/fstab, here is a portion of mine 

```

   /dev/ataraid/disc0/part2   /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 1

   /dev/ataraid/disc0/part4   /      reiserfs      noatime         0 0

   /dev/ataraid/disc0/part3   none      swap      sw         0 0 

```

As you may have noticed the layout is slightly different in fstab for the partitions. This is due to a change of versions from the iso you are currently on, to the one your about to boot to.

Thats it! you can now dual boot to windows and linux using the ich5r chipsets raid0 function!

A few important things to remember before you reboot and try it!

dont forget to set a root password otherwise you wont be able to get into your installation without another frustrating boot up of the cd!

this small guide has been written based off other peoples hard work. Thanks goes to :

Boji Tony Kannanthanam from Intel Corp for writing the iswraid support!

Davy Herben (davy.herben@pandora.be) for his guide - http://users.pandora.be/TheBlackUnicorn/linux/

galay2 for pointing me in the direction of a few bits of information (http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0401.2/0736.html), getting me off my ass and doing something constructive and for providing me with the patches for the kanotix bootable cd (which has the iswraid support)  :Smile: 

The knoppix developer who created the patches for the kanotix iso! I will find your name out and update this guide  :Smile: Last edited by gaz on Mon Jun 28, 2004 2:19 pm; edited 7 times in total

----------

## bdad

gaz - Thanks for the time and energy in this, if I could offer a suggestion/alternative: 

Instead of emerging lilo:

```

emerge ssh cvs 

export CVS_RSH="ssh"

cvs -z3 -d:ext:anoncvs@savannah.gnu.org:/cvsroot/grub co grub

cd grub

./configure --bindir=/bin --sbindir=/sbin

make

make install

```

Run grub-install (hard drive here)

```

emerge -i sys-boot/grub-0.94-r1

```

vim /boot/grub/menu.lst

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 10
> ...

 

Probably needs a few softer touches to make reasonable, but this is the jist.

Thanks again for the efforts.

b

----------

## gaz

hehe sure  :Smile: 

I originally wanted to get grub working, but manually patching grub wasnt working and i was getting frustrated  :Smile:  I'll move to grub now actually  :Smile: 

----------

## bdad

gaz,

Ran through your setup (I had been wanting to rebuild the stripe size on the array)  a little vodoo needed to be performed to get the grub working.

prior to installing grub add the following to fstab (this is based on the partitioning scheme used above)

[code]

/dev/ataraid/d0p2   /boot        ext2            noauto,noatime  1 1

[/code]

after installing grub change it to disc0/part2 (due to devfs being used)

----------

## anestis

Hi guys and thanks very much for your valuable guide.

The file fix-boot.bash needed to patch the iso is missing as the link is broken! Could someone post it somewhere else so I could get it too?   :Embarassed: 

Thanks,

Anestis  :Embarassed: 

----------

## bdad

anestis,

When I used the Kanotix (lastest version) I found it to already be patched and no other fixing was required. If you haven't done so go grab the latest from http://kanotix.com/info/index.php and after boot modprobe iswraid if it isn't already loaded.

b

P.S. I have since moved away from the iswraid card in favor of a hardware based solution and am running Gentoo 2.6 kernel on a dual boot with XP. The 3ware 8006 was the least expensive card (~$140US) and I am happy with the results. The driver built in the kernel works just fine. hdparm demonstrated great performance.

----------

## gaz

I have updated the broken links, and put a quick note up the top of the original post. I have switched to software raid, for people who dont NEED to do this, please use software raid (its ALOT faster  :Wink:  )

----------

## esvoboda

Because this thread will probably be read by anyone researching ICH5-R RAID here, let me add a link to a related RAID controller review:

http://www.gamepc.com/labs/print_content.asp?id=sataraidso

It shows that under Windows (  :Razz:  ) that RAID 0 on an ICH5-R is generally faster than with a 3Ware 8506-4LP RAID card, using a couple of Raptors. The reduced CPU utilization doesn't make up for the higher throughput with the ICH5-R. Thus, this seems to imply that Linux software RAID 0 would be faster than a 3Ware 8506-4LP card as well. I recall seeing some CPU utilization numbers with the Raptors showing them to be particularly low in CPU utilization. The comparative results might be different with other drives.

-Ed

----------

## timere969

i have followed the directions posted here, but i am using an intird. The kernel hung for me using a straight compile.

I get the error 

 *Quote:*   

> iswraid: probed 0 SCSI diskc: found 0 ISWRAID disks
> 
> /lib/iswraid.o: init_module: no such device
> 
> 

 

If anybody has any suggestions, I would be forever grateful.

----------

## lagrima

wonder if this guide works for 2.6 kernel or should i just stay with the kernel discussed here  :Razz: ?

----------

## timere969

There seems to be a problem if you have High Mem support, compiled in after turning it off i get:

```

iswraid: Intel(tm) Software Raid driver Version 0.1.3

iswraid: probed 2 SCSI disks, found 2 ISWRAID disks

iswraid: claiming ISWRAID disks for RAID, no other IO on them allowed

iswraid: found 1 ISWRAID arrays

iswraid: registering volume #0 with Primary Array over 2 member disks as a RAID device with minor 0, ATARAID raiddev 0

ataraid/d0: p1 p2 p3 p4

iswraid: detected 1 ISWRAID volumes, registered 1 of them as RAID devices

Mounting /proc filesystem

Creating block-devices

failed to create /dev/ataraid/disc0/disc

failed to create /dev/ataraid/disc0/part1

failed to create /dev/ataraid/disc0/part2

failed to create /dev/ataraid/disc0/part3

failed to create /dev/ataraid/disc0/part4

failed to create /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc

failed to create /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1

failed to create /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part2

failed to create /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part3

failed to create /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part4

failed to create /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc

Creating root devices

mkrootdev: mknod failed :17
```

do we need a raidtab to init the drives?

----------

## danone

there is a udev patch for 2.6 kernels at my homepage but its experimental...futhermore i sugeest to use Device Mapper!!!

the udev ebuild can be found @ http://f-mt.de/linux

Need testers for the udev patch

----------

## gaz

 *timere969 wrote:*   

> i have followed the directions posted here, but i am using an intird. The kernel hung for me using a straight compile.
> 
> I get the error 
> 
>  *Quote:*   iswraid: probed 0 SCSI diskc: found 0 ISWRAID disks
> ...

 

so you are building iswraid as a module? I havent attempted this, so im not much help  :Sad:  why are you not compiling it directly into the kernel?

----------

## gcasillo

If you're like me and a 2.6 kernel user and use an mobo with an Intel (e.g. ICH5) chipset, you DO NOT need SCSI support. In fact, you're better off without it (one less thing to compile, load at run time, etc.).

Here are several posts I've made regarding this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=173260

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=182992

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=165792

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120754

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=172703

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=172834

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=172861

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=162023

As you can see, I've explained away until my face is blue. In short, if you have a 2.6 kernel and a mobo with an Intel chipset like ICH5-R, then you DO NOT need SCSI support unless you have some other device that requires it. At minimum, disable these two items under SCSI Support -> SCSI low-level drivers:

 Serial-ATA (SATA) support

 Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support

On my primary desktop, I am running a RAID-0 setup with two Maxtor 160gb SATA drives. They appear as /dev/md0 I believe. A single drive usually appears as /dev/hde. If you're drives are showing up as /dev/sdX, then you're running with SCSI support over top of the chipset driver which would have already worked.

The chipset driver is rock-solid stable. No issues whatsoever with eight boxes that I've set up with it (Intel mobos, SATA drives).

----------

## gaz

 *gcasillo wrote:*   

> If you're like me and a 2.6 kernel user and use an mobo with an Intel (e.g. ICH5) chipset, you DO NOT need SCSI support. In fact, you're better off without it (one less thing to compile, load at run time, etc.).
> 
> Here are several posts I've made regarding this:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=173260
> ...

 

At the time of writing the original post, the 2.6 kernel tree didnt have ataraid support, which the ICH5-R patch needs to create the array.

It probably still doesnt.. 

The post above is for people who want their ICH5-R hardware raid to be detected by windows and linux (which was written for a 2.4.25 kernel).

----------

## gcasillo

 *Quote:*   

> At the time of writing the original post, the 2.6 kernel tree didnt have ataraid support, which the ICH5-R patch needs to create the array.

 

Nonsense. I've been running 2.6 kernels since late January on SATA drives. However, I don't know about RAID arrays since I've only been running one since April/May.

----------

## gaz

 *gcasillo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   At the time of writing the original post, the 2.6 kernel tree didnt have ataraid support, which the ICH5-R patch needs to create the array. 
> 
> Nonsense. I've been running 2.6 kernels since late January on SATA drives. However, I don't know about RAID arrays since I've only been running one since April/May.

 

If you actually read my post... I said ATARAID support.. I know SATA support has been in 2.6 for ages.

If you are using the onboard ICH5-R RAID ... and you would like that RAID device detected in linux, then you need to read my post "carefully" .... as the patch mentioned above, relies on the ATARAID functionality which isnt currently supported in 2.6

note... ATARAID support != SATA support.

----------

## serendipity

See https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=190284 that continues this howto. There are three ebuilds available (in testing) for kernel sources, grub, and a genkernel that will make a decent initrd. 

Thanks gaz for the original howto that got me on track. Here's my way of returning the favour to the community...

----------

## gaz

awesome  :Smile: 

----------

## remne

Hm, cannot find iswraid patch for latest 2.4.xx kernel. Someone knows where to download it?

Or is there any other kernel sources where Iswraid and libata is already included? (like CK sources, but with iswraid and libata that is..)

----------

## remne

ah, found out that iswraid was recently released for 2.4.26 kernels. 

(iswraid for 2.4.26)

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/iswraid/2.4.26-libata-iswraid.patch.gz?download

(libata for 2.4.26)

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/jgarzik/libata/old/2.4.26-bk1-libata1.patch.gz

However, is it possible to patch a CK sources with iswraid patch without messing up the kernelsource totally??  :Smile: 

greets.

----------

## lagrima

Not sure this is the right place to post this but i followed gaz's howto step by step my and also 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1229393&highlight=#1229393

System is the p4p800 pentium 4 2.6 ht 

I am m using the same kernel as the howto (2.4.25) and also the same patches mentioned in the howto (didnt run into any problems patching).  my fstab file looks like the one in the howto.  I think I might just be missing a option or two on my kernel config, I am thinking the processor part since when I boot the new system lilo gives me some messages that indicates that ataraid is up and it found my drives then it kernel panics there.  The only thing I have not tried is using genkernel.  Below i have my .config file and also the error im getting.

```

#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

# CONFIG_MTRR is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

# CONFIG_X86_NUMA is not set

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_OOM_KILLER is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# ACPI Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_MONITOR_THREAD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_STATS is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

#

#    SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IPV6_SCTP__=y

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

#

# Appletalk devices

#

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA100 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_SII is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_ISW=y

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID2 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=4

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PQS_PDS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYMBIOS_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

CONFIG_EEPRO100=y

# CONFIG_EEPRO100_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

CONFIG_SK98LIN=m

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRTULIP is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA_RADIO=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500_CS is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Input core support

#

# CONFIG_INPUT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

# CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_KCS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_I810=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_K8 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=y

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

#

# Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support)

#

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=y

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SERIAL_CS is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_OBMOUSE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JBD is not set

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FAT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VFAT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

# CONFIG_JOLIET is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_DEBUG is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_UNIX is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1980 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_WM97XX is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811HS_ALT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811HS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HID is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

#

# Support for USB gadgets

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=0

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC32 is not set

# CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

```

Here is the error at boot:

```

iswraid:  probed 2 SCSI disks, found 2 ISWRAID disks

iswraid:  claiming ISWRAID disks for RAID, no other IO on them allowed

iswraid:  found 1 ISWRAID arrays

iswraid:  registering volume #0 with name Windows XP over 2 member disks as a RAID device with minor 0, ATARAID raiddev0

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000004 

 printing eip: 

c016984f

*pde = 00000000 

Oops: 0002 

CPU: 1

EIP: 0010:[<c016984f>] Not tainted 

EFLAGS: 00010206  

eax: 00000000 ebx: 00000000 ecx: 00000000 edx: 00000000 

esi: c0412580 edi: 00000000 ebp: 089e8600 esp: f7e7bf20 

ds: 0018 es: 0018 ss: 0018 

Process swapper (pid: 1, stackpage=f7e7b000) 

```

gaz or anyone that help me out or any help at all would be greatly appreciated

----------

## serendipity

I am not sure if you have tried this, but I found that one needs to create the device nodes explicitly in the initrd, since the non-devfs nodes are required during the bootup sequence. Absence of these device nodes could well cause the error you are seeing.

```

zcat /boot/initrd > /tmp/initrd

mount -o loop /tmp/initrd /mnt

cd /mnt/dev

MAKEDEV sda

MAKEDEV sdb

MAKEDEV sdc

MAKEDEV sdd

MAKEDEV ataraid

cd /

umount /mnt

gzip /tmp/initrd

cp /tmp/initrd.gz /boot/initrd

```

----------

## ian!

Moved from 'Kernel & Hardware' to 'Documentation, Tips & Tricks'.

----------

## lagrima

```

zcat /boot/initrd > /tmp/initrd 

mount -o loop /tmp/initrd /mnt 

cd /mnt/dev 

MAKEDEV sda 

MAKEDEV sdb 

MAKEDEV sdc 

MAKEDEV sdd 

MAKEDEV ataraid 

cd / 

umount /mnt 

gzip /tmp/initrd 

cp /tmp/initrd.gz /boot/initrd 

```

MAKEDEV ataraid indicates that there is no more space.  inside that directory.

what part of the instalation step do i do that ?

i follow mostly gaz's and serendipity's installation instruction until i gave up on manual configuration, so i tried genkernel and my system gets up to the portion where it mounts my root drive.  then it doesnt mount it and goes back to just the ramdisk.  what other info can i give so peeps can help me trouble shoot this problem  and how do i find it since im not very savy.  thx btw for the responses so far.

lol i wish i live by gaz and serendipity id be pickin your brains out on how you guys got this thing to work and what im doing wrong ive had this problem since march lol.

----------

## serendipity

Well, then the initrd is too small. You'll need to create a new one and copy the old one's contents, as well as the iswraid.o module

```

dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/initrd bs=1k count=10240

mkfs.ext2 -b 1024 /tmp/initrd

mount -o loop /tmp/initrd /mnt 

cd /mnt

```

copy all your stuff

```

cd /

umount /mnt

gzip /tmp/initrd

mv /tmp/initrd.gz /boot/initrd

```

----------

## lagrima

```

zcat /boot/initrd > /tmp/initrd

mount -o loop /tmp/initrd /mnt

cd /mnt/dev

MAKEDEV sda

MAKEDEV sdb

MAKEDEV sdc

MAKEDEV sdd

MAKEDEV ataraid

cd /

umount /mnt

gzip /tmp/initrd

cp /tmp/initrd.gz /boot/initrd 

```

second time around that portion did not give me troubles.  when i boot the system cannot mount my root partition.  im thinking initrd is not loading the iswraid.o or im missing braincells and didnt follow a step or 2 or i have a typo somewhere.  where should i go from here?  what files would you usually check at this point?

----------

## lagrima

referrering to the problem that if i use grub-install and it does not have my block devices:

you replied to someone to post the fdisk -l.  here is mine

```

Kanotix / # fdisk -l /dev/ataraid/d0

Disk /dev/ataraid/d0: 74.0 GB, 74038640640 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9001 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

           Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/ataraid/d0p1   *           1        3824    30716248+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/ataraid/d0p2   *        3825        3836       96390   83  Linux

/dev/ataraid/d0p3            3837        3958      979965   82  Linux swap

/dev/ataraid/d0p4            3959        9001    40507897+  83  Linux

```

here is my /etc/fstab

```

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/ataraid/disc0/part2                /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/ataraid/disc0/part4                /               reiserfs                noatime                 0 0

/dev/ataraid/disc0/part3        none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

none                    /dev            devfs           defaults                0 0

none                    /sys            sysfs           defaults                0 0

```

im still pinpointing my problem to initrd not loading iswraid.o  at boot time but thats just my un educated guess  :Sad: 

----------

## serendipity

I guess that you managed to use my ebuilds and load the kernel config, as well as compile a kernel and generate an initrd. I am assuming from your posting that you have the same problem on grub-install at timere.

You are booted with Kannotix, which does NOT have devfs running, therefore the device naming conventions are different. Perhaps grub-install chokes because you have devfs convention names in fstab.

You have the line

```

/dev/ataraid/disc0/part2                /boot           ext2

```

in your /etc/fstab. Try changing it to

```

/dev/ataraid/d0p2                /boot           ext2

```

then run grub-install --recheck /dev/ataraid/d0. (what command line did you use initially, by the way?). If the grub-install works, then CHANGE IT BACK to 

```

/dev/ataraid/disc0/part2                /boot           ext2

```

before rebooting. This is the way that I did it, and I did not encounter the problem. 

The following url deals with grub problems, and refers on the first page to this issue. They suggest using a grub floppy to install or creating a custom device.map file. Alternatively you could try what timere did: install lilo, boot onto the new kernel, and then install grub when booted off the new kernel. 

If your initrd is not loading iswraid.o (and you have not used the ebuilds and added the "doataraid" boot option), then I really suggest using the ebuilds. There are dozens of things one needs to get right for a dual boot system running on ICH5-R SATA RAID 0 to function properly, and the ebuilds do all that.

----------

## serendipity

Oh, for those reading this thread, the web site on which I am hosting the ebuilds and the instructions is due to be inactivated in six days time. I do not have a new site, since I am presently moving countries. Anyone have any suggestions on a new home...?

----------

## lagrima

no luck with lilo and grub actually i never got pass grub i gave up when it kept saying that it couldnt find my block devices.

it still boots and stops at when it is mounting the root partition.  i did another kernel compile this time a manual one and it stops at vfs unable to mount root on 72:something.  im trying to read the boot up messages i still believe its initrd not seeing the raid array...im also thinking maybe iswraid.o is not being loaded there was a modprobe error that went by fast right by when it says iswraid.  also is it normal that i see md raid partition naming schemes also on boot up?  how do i log my boot up messages so i can post here so i can get some light on this problem.   :Sad: 

----------

## remne

lagrima:

Its a bug in iswraid 0.1.4. I had same problem until yesterday.

Martins Krikis updated iswraid.c from CVS. If you remove iswraid.c from

drivers/ide/raid/iswraid.c and downloads 

http://cvs.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.py/iswraid/2.4/iswraid.c?

rev=1.2&view=log 

instead iswraid will work  :Smile: 

dont forget to make clean after.

Goodluck!

/Andreas

----------

## lagrima

thx you, ill give that one a shot as soon as i can and let  you guys know how it go

----------

## remne

It will work  :Smile:  Belive me. I have tried about anything before I updated iswraid.c from CVS (btw, it was upated on CVS yesteraday, 29th).  :Very Happy: 

About the bootloader problem... I use LILO. and my fstab I use device

/dev/ataraid/disc0/partX

Its a little weird, becuase when I boot from Kanotix, and chroots my gentoo installation /dev/ataraid/disc0/partX works, but later when all things works and the system boots without liveCD disc0/partX doesnt work anymore (if you want to update lilo that is, "/sbin/lilo"), then u have to change to /dev/ataraid/d0pX instead. Dont ask me why, but thats the way it is  :Smile: 

btw, My lilo.conf looks identical with the one in this guide, works great.

And the part with an initrd.. kind of unessecary. Just compile iswraid static in kernel config. Anyway I dont use an initrd, works like a charm.

----------

## serendipity

The one thing that does seem to be apparent, is that those compiling the iswraid driver directly into the kernel seem to have this problem. 

There is the issue of the precise order in which the scsi and ataraid subsystems are loaded: we know that iswraid depends on the scsi subsystem - compiling scsi directly into the kernel and iswraid as a module seems to yield a stable system.

Without spending hours inspecting the code, I can't say why the two should differ, though...

----------

## lagrima

lol one more newb question since im fairly new on compiling stuff at this detail not to mention patching and i know im way over my head to try doing this with this system but hey i learned so much so far lol

ok here is the newb question

the file for the link that gaz has for the iswraid.patch is not there anymore.  ive gotten the right exact one before and patched it before without any problems....i really should take down notes...anyway where in the world can i find that cause the file(s) that i have gotten so far returns with some errors......well actually its not that bad of errors i would think but going into menuconfig i could not find the intel raid support in the ata devices - raid part of menuconfig  :Sad:  ive seen it before one time and im not sure which/what file im doing it wrong right now....

also 

remne...what do you mean to make sure by make clean  :Sad:  im such a newb...usually when i make a mistake i just lol delete /usr/src/linux-kernel and the sym link and reemerge the kernel  :Sad: 

thx again guys and pardon my annoying questions

----------

## lagrima

mmmm the file that i got "2.4.25-libata1-iswraid.patch.gz"  it would not gzip so i took a look whats inside and it wasnt binary junk so i just used that to patch and it seems to have patched ok.....now i transfered the iswraid.c that remne showed me and its compiling right now we will see

p.s.  btw what does your make.conf look like on this p4p800 asus ?  i have a 2.6 ht

----------

## lagrima

ok i followed gaz's instructions step by step and whatever i didnt and i improvised ive noted such as the iswraid.patch i mentioned above.  i also got the new iswraid.c and put it on /usr/src/linux/drivers/ide/raid

just getting a compile error im sure it has something to do with not making clean since im not to sure what that means  :Sad:  here is part of the error when im doing a make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install

also i already went through the Makefile like gaz said its weird this time the DRIVERS portion is in line 150 something ont 46-47 like before

```

../ide/raid/iswraid.c:2020: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

../ide/raid/iswraid.c:2022: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

../ide/raid/iswraid.c:2035: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

../ide/raid/iswraid.c:2061: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

../ide/raid/iswraid.c:2062: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

../ide/raid/iswraid.c:2063: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

../ide/raid/iswraid.c:2063: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

../ide/raid/iswraid.c:2070: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

../ide/raid/iswraid.c:2071: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

../ide/raid/iswraid.c:2075: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

../ide/raid/iswraid.c:2076: warning: passing arg 3 of `order_disks' from incompatible pointer type

../ide/raid/iswraid.c: In function `iswraid_init':

../ide/raid/iswraid.c:2259: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

make[3]: *** [../ide/raid/iswraid.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.25/drivers/scsi'

make[2]: *** [first_rule] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.25/drivers/scsi'

make[1]: *** [_subdir_scsi] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.25/drivers'

make: *** [_dir_drivers] Error 2

```

thx again guys

----------

## serendipity

Suggestion - emerge the i875p-iswraid-sources (you'll find the link at the top of this howto). They should work without generating the errors you are getting. That's in fact why I made the euilds - to get people over these myriad little problems.

If you like, you can replace the iswraid.h and iswraid.c with the 1.4 version. I have done that and tested it, and will issue an updated ebuild soon, although if you are in a hurry to have the 0.1.4 driver, then just replace the two files.

----------

## lagrima

ok ill try the ebuilds again and replace the files with those versions...out of curiousity what version is the one you have in your ebuilds?  im gonna get those again and save them in my comp and get some sleep and try again as soon as i wake up..thx again

----------

## serendipity

It's the original driver: version 0.0.6 to be precise. When I tried to use the version posted by Martins Krikis sometime around March, I got the same error as you are having.

Version 0.1.4 manually fitted into the sources after emerging the i875p-iswraid-sources ebuild, as I describe above, seems to work quite stably on my machine, and since there appear to have been quite a few fixes to iswraid since version 0.0.6, it can't hurt to use the new driver.

Given that you follow the howto for the ebuilds (making sure to use the example config file) and use a modified genkernel as I describe (need to create appropriate device nodes in the initrd, among other things), you should get a working system that boots properly.  What's your machine setup look like, by the way?

Some people have reported a problem installing grub, likely related to fstab entries or pre-existing device.map: their solution has been to boot the new kernel using lilo, and then to install grub once booted "native". I did not run into this issue, although I did have to use non-devfs fstab entries while booted on the Kannotix kernel prior to installing grub, and then changed it to devfs format entries just before rebooting onto the new kernel. I suggest also using the --recheck flag when running grub-install to ensure that any existing device.map is ignored.

----------

## lagrima

asus p4p800 motherboard

 2 x 512 mb 3200 mushkin ram

2.6ht pentium 4

soundblaster audigy

nvidia 5200fx 128 mb

2 x wd 36.7 raptors

1 cdrom/cdrw

----------

## lagrima

ok lack of sleep or whatever and i have no clue what i did different this time but my half ass system loaded and its running.  i just need to configure the rest like um lol passwd

i followed serendipity's guide but used lilo and i made sure i did the devfs fstab naming convention switch in before i run updated lilo and switched it back but it still booted to busybox but then out of luck i guess i just typed in the other naming convension and it loaded up root...

also it does say iswraid is loaded but it didnt find ataraid

i just need to clean up the system and actually figure out what i did different to get it half up and running.

----------

## serendipity

The magic is init the initrd and the kernel compile options, since you need some things as modules and some compiled directly in to the kernel. I was unable, despite many tries, to get an iswraid compiled into the kernel to function properly. 

You won't get any message that ataraid has loaded either; iswraid messages, yes, and perhaps something along the lines of 

```

iswraid: Registering volume #0 with name RAID over 2 member disks as a RAID device with minor 0, ATARAID raiddev 0

```

----------

## timere969

Be careful with using Intel's software raid, it has already eaten two of my drives. I am switching back to regular usage as we speak.

----------

## Salutken

Hum...  I have a question ! I enabled the Raid compatibility in the bios and my two drives are in : /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc and /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/disc

First time I do it   :Confused:  Not sure how

----------

## orvtech

Yesterday I bought 2 Hitachi SATA of 80Gb each one (around $ 60) I went home, configure my raid with the Intel  on boot  utility that my P4P800 Deluxe MOBO have.  I booted up my old Gentoo installation hopping to see the raid 0 that Ive just created as sda or hdx, but instead I found sda and sdb, it is not seeing it as an array of  hardrives but it sees them as just Sata Hardrives.

I have read this post and my question is if there is any news or something related to solve this, I noted that the last posts where more that 4 month old. So I was checking to see if some one could help my out here. 

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Basin

As I inderstand it this is the old 2.4 kernel way of doing things. With the 2.6 kernel (which i'll presume you're using) you use dmraid. Here's the HOWTO you need to follow https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-258981.html . I've got this set up and it's running nicely.

----------

